# Benotto Triathlon?



## slowride (Jun 7, 2004)

There's a steel Benotto Triathlon on Ebay... anyone know anything about this bike? Google has come up pretty empty...


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Hey Justin*



slowride said:


> There's a steel Benotto Triathlon on Ebay... anyone know anything about this bike? Google has come up pretty empty...


Maybe try here... http://www.benotto.com.mx

Benotto was an Italian brand back in the day but later transferred production to Mexico. Watch out for this road biking stuff. It's pretty addictive


----------



## slowride (Jun 7, 2004)

*Hey Steve!*

I found that website too. Unfortunately I don't speak Spanish too well, and the bike is different anyway...

I actually decided to get a roadie partly because I about died riding that Bike the Drive on my Giant. Probably should have taken off the 2.3s beforehand... 



Steve-O said:


> Maybe try here... http://www.benotto.com.mx
> 
> Benotto was an Italian brand back in the day but later transferred production to Mexico. Watch out for this road biking stuff. It's pretty addictive


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

slowride said:


> I found that website too. Unfortunately I don't speak Spanish too well, and the bike is different anyway...
> 
> I actually decided to get a roadie partly because I about died riding that Bike the Drive on my Giant. Probably should have taken off the 2.3s beforehand...


That's okay! I saw a guy out there on a Bullit! Wonder if he made it the entire length!?

FWIW... I don't know if I'd pick a tri bike as your first road bike. Positioning is such a big deal with road bikes and a Tri bike is really complicated to fit. I went from a poor fitting Trek 2100 to a cross bike and recently got a full <a href=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21>Ti road bike</a>... It took me about 10k miles to really understand how my body really felt comfortable on the bike. Keep us posted if you get the bike. Also if your interested, I'm probably doing Apple Cider Century in Sept. with a bunch of MTBr - Chicago folk...


----------



## slowride (Jun 7, 2004)

*Yeah...*

It's too small anyway, but it doesn't really look like other tri bikes I've seen. I started out on a couple road bikes before I switched to MTB... watch me date myself here... had an used Schwinn Super Le Tour in 1984.

I'm still looking around. I'm most likely getting something though. Probably more towards the touring spectrum (wish I had the cash for a Surly Pacer, actually).

As far as a century... all I can say is, "We'll see in September"...

That Guru sure is pretty!



Steve-O said:


> That's okay! I saw a guy out there on a Bullit! Wonder if he made it the entire length!?
> 
> FWIW... I don't know if I'd pick a tri bike as your first road bike. Positioning is such a big deal with road bikes and a Tri bike is really complicated to fit. I went from a poor fitting Trek 2100 to a cross bike and recently got a full <a href=http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21>Ti road bike</a>... It took me about 10k miles to really understand how my body really felt comfortable on the bike. Keep us posted if you get the bike. Also if your interested, I'm probably doing Apple Cider Century in Sept. with a bunch of MTBr - Chicago folk...


----------



## slogiant (Apr 12, 2004)

You can read the website in english if you use google to find it. The search will give a "translate this page" option that works pretty good on the benneto website.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

Steve-OFWIW... I don't know if I'd pick a tri bike as your first road bike. Positioning is such a big deal with road bikes and a Tri bike is really complicated to fit.[/QUOTE said:


> The Benotto Triathalon was around 1986. Triathletes back then rode regular road bikes. I think Boone Lennon sold his first Scott aerobar in 1986 or so. They took a few years to catch on. The far-forward, steep seat tube geometry "tri bike" came about in the early 90s.
> 
> Benotto was just "tri-ing" to catch on to triathlon's popularity, much as Centurion did with the "Ironman" series. Bog-standard road bikes, marketed at the triathlon crowd. I remember the Benotto, in fact I almost bought one when I was shopping for my first good road bike. I ended up getting a Peugeot instead.
> 
> --Shannon


----------

